

Bookmarklet for Reloading just CSS on a page - mikelikespie
http://gist.github.com/649650

======
jashkenas
For a bit of a different flavor, here's the one I've been using that
accomplishes the same aims:

<http://gist.github.com/649724>

It's a good bit more compact, recursively refreshes the CSS in all frames in
the window, and uses a timestamp instead of a long random number.

------
LoonyPandora
I've been using this one for many many years. Is your version better / more
efficient in any way?

<http://david.dojotoolkit.org/recss.html>

~~~
mikelikespie
Nah, don't think so. I wasn't aware of any existing so I just wrote one.
Apologies for lack of novel idea :P

------
Encosia
If you're using Firefox, the CSS Reloader addon is nice because it gives you a
hotkey.

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/46211/>

------
spicyj
Forgive me for asking, but what's wrong with just reloading?

~~~
seiji
Maybe you are six levels deep into a JS-heavy webapp? If you reload, you would
have to re-navigate to what you want to fix.

